# C'è qualcuno che fa l'arbitro di calcio?



## **Catanese Doc** (14 Febbraio 2014)

Come da titolo..chi di voi è arbitro FIGC?


----------



## danyaj87 (14 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION]


----------



## James Watson (14 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=30]danyaj87[/MENTION]


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (14 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> [MENTION=30]danyaj87[/MENTION]



Fate gli arbitri pure voi? [MENTION=30]danyaj87[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Come da titolo..chi di voi è arbitro FIGC?



ma si sa quanto guadagnano quelli di A?


----------



## danyaj87 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Molto meno del più scarso giocatore della serie A


----------



## gabuz (19 Febbraio 2014)

Io sono un ex arbitro. Mi chiamo Lo Bello e in famiglia tifiamo Milan da generazioni.


----------



## O Animal (19 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io sono un ex arbitro. Mi chiamo Lo Bello e in famiglia tifiamo Milan da generazioni.



Pensavo che i Lo Bello tifassero tutti Napoli...


----------



## Tic (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma si sa quanto guadagnano quelli di A?


Dipende da quante gare gestiscono e se sono internazionali o meno.
Guadagnano 3000 euro al mese per rimborso degli allenamenti per la partita si va dai 3000 a 5000 in base al rango della partita.
Per le partite internazionali non si scende sotto i 10000 euro a partita.


----------



## gabuz (19 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Pensavo che i Lo Bello tifassero tutti Napoli...



Fingevamo, per mascherare il nostro cuore rossonero. Dici che mio papà ed io ci siamo riusciti bene?


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (19 Febbraio 2014)

Io sono arbitro FIGC da circa 2 mesi ed ho arbitrato fin'ora 3 partite, tutte Giovanissimi Provinciali. La prossima dovrei passare agli Allievi

Per quanto riguarda il guadagno, conosco personalmente il guardalinee Santoro che arbitra in serie B e mi ha detto che, facendo all'incirca 3 partite al mese, guadagna più o meno 1.600 € spese escluse. L'arbitro, invece, guadagna il triplo rispetto al guardalinee.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tic ha scritto:


> Dipende da quante gare gestiscono e se sono internazionali o meno.
> Guadagnano 3000 euro al mese per rimborso degli allenamenti per la partita si va dai 3000 a 5000 in base al rango della partita.
> Per le partite internazionali non si scende sotto i 10000 euro a partita.



bei soldoni...grazie


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Io sono arbitro FIGC da circa 2 mesi ed ho arbitrato fin'ora 3 partite, tutte Giovanissimi Provinciali. La prossima dovrei passare agli Allievi
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il guadagno, conosco personalmente il guardalinee Santoro che arbitra in serie B e mi ha detto che, facendo all'incirca 3 partite al mese, guadagna più o meno 1.600 € spese escluse. L'arbitro, invece, guadagna il triplo rispetto al guardalinee.



perchè non ho fatto l'arbitro...oppure il guardalinee


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Io sono arbitro FIGC da circa 2 mesi ed ho arbitrato fin'ora 3 partite, tutte Giovanissimi Provinciali. La prossima dovrei passare agli Allievi
> *
> Per quanto riguarda il guadagno, conosco personalmente il guardalinee Santoro che arbitra in serie B e mi ha detto che, facendo all'incirca 3 partite al mese, guadagna più o meno 1.600 € spese escluse. L'arbitro, invece, guadagna il triplo rispetto al guardalinee.*



Ma il guadagno comunque è a partita no ?

Io avevo letto su un libro di Gino Bacci (non è che sia troppo affidabile, però si sarà documentato) che una partita media di A frutta 1800 euro. Solo la partita. Però sono passati 6-7 anni.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (19 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma il guadagno comunque è a partita no ?
> 
> Io avevo letto su un libro di Gino Bacci (non è che sia troppo affidabile, però si sarà documentato) che una partita media di A frutta 1800 euro. Solo la partita. Però sono passati 6-7 anni.



Certo. Comunque le cifre che hai riportato tu più o meno sono giuste, in media un arbitro di A guadagna circa 6.000 euro al mese calcolando che in media si fanno 3 partite al mese

Il rimborso varia dalla distanza. Esempio: Se un arbitro è della sezione di Catania e va ad arbitrare nel Veneto prenderà di più rispetto ad una partita arbitrata in Campania.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Certo. Comunque le cifre che hai riportato tu più o meno sono giuste, in media un arbitro di A guadagna circa 6.000 euro al mese calcolando che in media si fanno 3 partite al mese
> 
> Il rimborso varia dalla distanza. Esempio: Se un arbitro è della sezione di Catania e va ad arbitrare nel Veneto prenderà di più rispetto ad una partita arbitrata in Campania.



Bene. Credo soprattutto nelle serie inferiori (anche la B) si tiene in considerazione anche il fattore distanza nelle designazioni. Può essere ?


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (20 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bene. Credo soprattutto nelle serie inferiori (anche la B) si tiene in considerazione anche il fattore distanza nelle designazioni. Può essere ?



La distanza è il fattore determinante per il rimborso. E un arbitro sà già che può essere mandato ovunque..più si va avanti e più lontano è probabile che vai.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Febbraio 2014)

In passato ci avevo pensato, mi sarebbe piaciuto molto fare il corso... Purtroppo alcuni episodi relativi al calcio dilettantistico dalle mie parti mi hanno fatto passare la voglia


----------



## danyaj87 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ma dove?! Oggi le trasferte sono pagate ex ante, arriva il voucher, pagato dalle leghe di competenza, compreso l'alloggio. Il rimborso per ogni gara è forfettario. Si inizia a guadagnare solo in serie B-A (ma sempre una miseria rispetto agli altri protagonisti in campo). Si fa la fame nelle categorie inferiori. Gli arbitri regionali e provinciali (eccellenza a scendere) hanno un rimborso chilometrico, dovuto alla distanza, ma tutte le spese devono essere messe in proprio.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Ma dove?! Oggi le trasferte sono pagate ex ante, arriva il voucher, pagato dalle leghe di competenza, compreso l'alloggio. Il rimborso per ogni gara è forfettario. Si inizia a guadagnare solo in serie B-A (ma sempre una miseria rispetto agli altri protagonisti in campo). Si fa la fame nelle categorie inferiori. Gli arbitri regionali e provinciali (eccellenza a scendere) hanno un rimborso chilometrico, dovuto alla distanza, ma tutte le spese devono essere messe in proprio.



Credo che nessuno abbia detto il contrario. Oppure ho capito male io quello che dici. Penso che tutti non mettano in dubbio che nelle categorie inferiori non è un lavoro, semplicemente. Vale per arbitri, allenatori, e giocatori.


----------



## danyaj87 (20 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Credo che nessuno abbia detto il contrario. Oppure ho capito male io quello che dici. Penso che tutti non mettano in dubbio che nelle categorie inferiori non è un lavoro, semplicemente. Vale per arbitri, allenatori, e giocatori.



Hai capito male, io intendevo dire che in serie A-B è fissa e forfettaria, in lega pro e serie D è vero in parte. Comunque fino all'eccellenza per molti giocatori è anche, e sopratutto un lavoro. Sul fatto della miseria, intendevo che non sono certo quelle le cifre, in quanto c'è un fisso per la serie a e b ad inizio anno, poi si prendono soldi a secondo che sei arbitro, addizionale, o quarto uomo (in serie A solo gli assistenti sono 4°), il discorso sarebbe lunghissimo. Anche se le tariffe si sono abbassate per la serie A, ma non a vantaggio delle leghe inferiori.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Hai capito male, io intendevo dire che in serie A-B è fissa e forfettaria, in lega pro e serie D è vero in parte. Comunque fino all'eccellenza per molti giocatori è anche, e sopratutto un lavoro. Sul fatto della miseria, intendevo che non sono certo quelle le cifre, in quanto c'è un fisso per la serie a e b ad inizio anno, poi si prendono soldi a secondo che sei arbitro, addizionale, o quarto uomo (in serie A solo gli assistenti sono 4°), il discorso sarebbe lunghissimo. Anche se le tariffe si sono abbassate per la serie A, ma non a vantaggio delle leghe inferiori.



Quindi mettiamo che due arbitri dello stesso livello a inizio stagione uno fa bene, uno combina disastri e arbitra 15 partite, prenderebbero su per giù la stessa quota fissa ? Poi comunque credo che una percentuale dei quarti uomini sono gli arbitri non designati e rimasti a riposo, non dico metà ma almeno 30%.

Può essere come dici tu, però io dal mio piccolo ho sempre saputo che prendessero la quota a partita.


----------



## danyaj87 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Prendono questa è quella, un indennizzo annuale lo hanno sempre, poi ci sono altri fattori che incidono: numero di gare, se sei o meno internazionale, etc etc. (s)fortunatamente dell'Aia qualcosa la so.


----------



## danyaj87 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Quest'anno con gli addizionali sono gli assistenti a coprire il ruolo di 4° ufficiale, causa mancanza di organico, molti degli addizionali vengono dalla serie B, senza contare che ci sono arbitri ed assistenti che non possono arbitrare due squadre anche (le genovesi, le milanesi, le romane etc.)


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Prendono questa è quella, un indennizzo annuale lo hanno sempre, poi ci sono altri fattori che incidono: numero di gare, se sei o meno internazionale, etc etc. (s)fortunatamente dell'Aia qualcosa la so.



Sì questo va bene. Ma è più questa o più quella ? Pesa di più il premio per partita o una sorta di stipendio fisso ?


----------



## danyaj87 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Dipende anche da altri fattori, la quota fissa annuale è Come un'assicurazione, se Uno si infortunio non va a casa a zero euro. P
Facendo anche una decina di gare già la diaria partita copre e supera la quota forfettaria. Poi se uno è internazionale, alla Rizzoli, può portarsi via più di un bel gruzzolo, tra UEFA FIFA &.co


----------



## James Watson (21 Febbraio 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Ma dove?! Oggi le trasferte sono pagate ex ante, arriva il voucher, pagato dalle leghe di competenza, compreso l'alloggio. Il rimborso per ogni gara è forfettario. Si inizia a guadagnare solo in serie B-A (ma sempre una miseria rispetto agli altri protagonisti in campo). Si fa la fame nelle categorie inferiori. Gli arbitri regionali e provinciali (eccellenza a scendere) hanno un rimborso chilometrico, dovuto alla distanza, ma tutte le spese devono essere messe in proprio.



Quoto. Io faccio l'assistente in eccellenza e arbitrando circa 40-50 partite a stagione porto a casa mediamente poco meno di 2000 euro.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (21 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoto. Io faccio l'assistente in eccellenza e arbitrando circa 40-50 partite a stagione porto a casa mediamente poco meno di 2000 euro.



Io ancora arbitro a livello provinciale e il rimborso varia a seconda della distanza. Esempio delle mie tre partite arbitrate fin'ora:

Distanza 18 kilometri: 30 euro.
Distanza 26 kilometri: 38 euro.
Distanza 120 kilometri: 60 euro


----------



## danyaj87 (21 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoto. Io faccio l'assistente in eccellenza e arbitrando circa 40-50 partite a stagione porto a casa mediamente poco meno di 2000 euro.



Ci mancava pure che non quotassi


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoto. Io faccio l'assistente in eccellenza e arbitrando circa 40-50 partite a stagione porto a casa mediamente poco meno di 2000 euro.



Se pensi sia troppo poco ti dò il numero di Lucianone.


----------



## danyaj87 (21 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se pensi sia troppo poco ti dò il numero di Lucianone.



Se pensi che per arbitrare basti mettersi un fischietto e basta in bocca, hai capito poco o nulla. Ci sono raduni, Impegni, riunioni obbligatorie, allenamenti e lavori vari da fare. Luciano lascialo a casa non ci serve.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Se pensi che per arbitrare basti mettersi un fischietto e basta in bocca, hai capito poco o nulla. Ci sono raduni, Impegni, riunioni obbligatorie, allenamenti e lavori vari da fare. Luciano lascialo a casa non ci serve.



Era una battuta, non ho messo il troll, ma pensavo si capisse dai. Lo so benissimo che sarà dura, anzi non lo so perchè non ci sono dentro. Nessun tipo di provocazione.


----------



## danyaj87 (22 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Era una battuta, non ho messo il troll, ma pensavo si capisse dai. Lo so benissimo che sarà dura, anzi non lo so perchè non ci sono dentro. Nessun tipo di provocazione.



Che per te fosse una battuta l'ho capito, ma su certe cose, anche per tutti, meglio chiarire prima


----------

